# When will we see an EOL (V2) firmware for the 5DMK3?



## MxM (Jul 1, 2016)

Just before Canon releases a new camera, the current camera will get an major update (V2 Firmware) to close the gap with the competition until the new product is available.

For example:

7D Mark 1 v2 firmware
1DX v2 firmware

Question? Will the 5DMK3 also get the GOODBYE firmware? If so, what would you like to see?


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 1, 2016)

EC in M mode
Autofocus point linked spot metering

I think this is what everyone is gonna say. 

That is, what everyone would like, not what were likely to get.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2016)

MxM said:


> Question? Will the 5DMK3 also get the GOODBYE firmware?


I cannot recall the actual timing between the V2 and the release of the next gen with the two mentioned models. 
But I suppose the time for the 5D4 release is so close that we won't see any "close the gap" FW anymore.
That might have happened some late 2015 or early 2016. Because Canon want's some last sales push for the old model.
But I still really hope for something like that because I am planing to skip the Mark 4. 
(And if I am not the only one with that plan, this could be the reason why Canon didn't do so)



> If so, what would you like to see?





IglooEater said:


> EC in M mode


100% exactly that is what I am hoping for. 
Maybe some minor performance improvements here and there.



> Autofocus point linked spot metering


Would be great but I don't think so because I suppose the 5D3 would need some different metering HW. 
So if that's true, if cannot be fixed with FW. But if it's possible, Canon, bring it on!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 1, 2016)

Great question.

I couldn't wait for the IV and went for 1DXII. I still have my III and would appreciate any boost to this already great camera. I would love to see if at all possible better AF, that is all.

sek


----------



## zim (Jul 1, 2016)

What additional functionality did the 1DX v2 firmware add was that not just a normal fault fix release?

The 7D Mark 1 v2 firmware was a giveaway but that was to keep it going as the v1-v2 replacement time was so long

Fault fixes, yes as normal but giveaway updates to the 5d3, not going to happen.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2016)

MxM said:


> Just before Canon releases a new camera, the current camera will get an major update (V2 Firmware) to close the gap with the competition until the new product is available.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Your premise is flawed. 

7D - launched 2009, v2 firmware 2012, 7DII launched 2014
1D X - launched 2012, v2 firmware 2014, 1D X II launched 2016

So, it's not EOL, but 1/2 to 2/3 through the life cycle...meaning if you're hoping to see a v2 firmware for the 5DIII, you're also planning on a 2-4 year wait for the 5DIV.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 1, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Great question.
> 
> I couldn't wait for the IV and went for 1DXII. I still have my III and would appreciate any boost to this already great camera. I would love to see if at all possible better AF, that is all.
> 
> sek


   Great problem to have!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2016)

zim said:


> What additional functionality did the 1DX v2 firmware add was that not just a normal fault fix release?



1d x v2 firmware added exposure compensation in M mode with Auto ISO - for me, that was a huge value-add.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 1, 2016)

I already traded in my 5D-III so looking forward to the replacement.


----------



## j-nord (Jul 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > What additional functionality did the 1DX v2 firmware add was that not just a normal fault fix release?
> ...



Huge value added for anyone who shoots wildlife!

Seriously if Canon released that for the 5Diii Id probably pick one up within a few days of release. I doubt they will at this point as its a compelling reason for a lot of people to upgrade to the next gen bodies (5div and 6dii).


----------



## kaswindell (Jul 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> MxM said:
> 
> 
> > Just before Canon releases a new camera, the current camera will get an major update (V2 Firmware) to close the gap with the competition until the new product is available.
> ...



Neuro is correct. In my day job I am a product manager and can tell you with 100% certainty that with the exception of a bugfix, there is no incentive for Canon to put any resources at all into updating the 5D3 firmware at this point. New features will be reserved for new products.


----------



## TommyLee (Jul 1, 2016)

iglooeater
//////////////


those are two of the BIG reasons I bought the 1dx2...

EC / manual mode..
and linked spot meter..

I have a 5d3...would maybe still consider 5d4 ..
but NOT if the new 5d4 does NOT have.... EC in manual and spotmeter linked to focus point..
and I believe they wont do it..

if they fix the not-red focuspoint in 5d3... in firmware will keep it.....
but they cant .....design wont let them...they tried..
so ......it better be in 5d4 with EC /manual and even spotmeter / focus point
if they want to sell me a new one...

//////

their strategy worked on me.....
want 5d4 but / cant wait / less-than-best features / get a 1dx2 
..... I wanted those two features more than a machine gun shutter..
but they seem to always leave out those special features to sell the big boy..

and I do like it.... the 1dx2

also I doubt seriously they will throw in that stuff to the 5d3... it would shrink sales of 5d4....
people would buy a used 5d3 and update firmware...for EC in manual...alone

marketing.... insidious .....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2016)

TommyLee said:


> I have a 5d3...would maybe still consider 5d4 ..
> but NOT if the new 5d4 does NOT have.... EC in manual and spotmeter linked to focus point..
> and I believe they wont do it..



I have no doubt that the 5DIV will offer EC in manual mode with auto ISO. That sort of feature, once Canon introduces, it they include it in most future releases, at least in the same 'digit level'. It started on the 1DX with the v2 firmware release, the 7DII has it, as does the 5Ds/R. 

AF point-linked spot metering has been the province of 1-series dSLRs, and I expect it to remain that way.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 1, 2016)

EC in M mode for 5D3 would save some math time per shot but I just roll the shutter, but does depend on subject matter, a lot to be said for quick EC.

Linked spot meter to AF point is the one thing I love in 1DX. You can also meter 8 separate points per shot on 1DX2, very nice!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> You can also meter 8 separate points per shot on 1DX2, very nice!



Also on the 1D X.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 1, 2016)

Indeed, got Mk2 on the brain!


----------



## zim (Jul 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > What additional functionality did the 1DX v2 firmware add was that not just a normal fault fix release?
> ...



Wow, really, I stand corrected thought it had that straight off the bat!


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 2, 2016)

What's really pathetic is that even cheap Nikon DSLR have metering tied to the AF point.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 5, 2016)

The EOS 5DS and 5DS R launched nearly 17 months and have no public update firmware. So the cameras’ firmware may be “absolute perfection” or Canon has a big burst releasing a “V2”!


----------

